# Green to Fly Fishing out of Fenton



## TreyDawg (Apr 14, 2020)

New to the forum and new to fly fishing Michigan. From Atlanta GA and have fly fished the Chattahoochee some. Just picked up a new rig from Red Fox (6wt 9ft Clearwater rod with a lamson guru 2 reel). Couldn’t wait to take it out for a test run so threw out a couple of wooly buggers on the Shiawassee across the street from Crust in Fenton on Tuesday when it was pretty windy and cold for this Georgia boy. Enjoyed it thoroughly, despite catching the branches behind me a dozen or so times. Anyways, where are some good spots for me to fish around here? Trout would be awesome, but smallies or whatever would be fun! Public access preferred. Have fished for sport more than for food mostly, but also haven’t caught in my whole career enough trout to feed my family. Crappie, bass, and catfish is a different story. Also, I don’t have waders or anything.

ps. What kinda fish is this? It was the only one I hooked up with after a couple of hours down there behind the tennis courts.... https://share.icloud.com/photos/0kl3K3FBlDWFCsz27yyK7NJBw

sorry if i put in the wrong thread!


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey there. I dont live in that area butbi can bet that your main fish to target in that area will be smallmouth bass. That fish is a creek chub, not exactly desirable lol. This forum is mainly for fishing on the great lakes. Your best bet for info will be in this sub-forum https://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/south-east-michigan-streams-and-rivers.26/ .

Good luck!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That fish looks more like a Golden Shiner to me. Nice catch on a blustery cold spring day in MI, on a fishery that is best in warmer weather. You will probably catch Smallmouth Bass, and Rockbass when it warms up. 

Once the weather warms up, around June or so, you can prowl any of the lakeshores of the Great Lakes, on public property. Land Owners own the shoreline of their lots, just so you are aware. Probably not a lot of Trout right around you, but there is a book called Michigan Trout Streams that pretty much dishes on every decent Trout river/stream in the State. There are many more trickles that aren't listed, but it gives you a ton of information. I think it is by Jerry Huggler. You should be able to find Trout within an hour drive, though. 2 hours opens it up a lot. 

Not sure you should be moving around much to fish, right now. But if you are going to really chase Trout in MI with a flyrod, you absolutely 100% need a pair of waders. You can get setup with some decent breathable stockingfoot waders and a pair of wading boots for around $200 - $250. You can spend as much as you want, though. I wear Cabelas waders and boots, and buy them on sale. I don't think I've got $200 invested. Without waders, that backcast will convince you fly fishing is ridiculous. :lol:

Northern Michigan is a special place, and the rivers full of Trout are a big reason why. We have legendary Trout rivers, here. Muskegon, Manistee, Little Manistee, and Ausable. Two Hearted in the UP Upper Peninsula), and 100's more. At the top of each forum under Trout Fishing Streams (NE, SE, SW, NW) there are lists of all the rivers/streams you can ask about, or report on, in that forum. That is to protect smaller rivers from being overrun with Anglers. Those lists are pretty good places to start fishing for Trout in MI.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

The rod you bought (6wt, 9ft) is perfect for fishing smallies, probably the occasional pike as well!

Check out the warm-water fishing categories on this site. But, don’t give up on the river you already have. It should produce well for you. And if you are planning mostly shorefishing, you might get some poppers/plugs to simulate frogs. Fish that eat frogs are fun to catch!


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Once the water warms up a little the Shiwassee is great river to wet wade. There are lots of access spots. By mid summer some sections get too weedy to be fun, but there are always good stretches available. Most flyfishers target smallmouth, but you might pick up some rock bass, a pike or two, maybe a channel cat and down stream from Owosso an occasional walleye is possible. If you haven't done any wet wading, it doesn't require a lot of special gear. I wear long pants to protect my legs from sticks and rocks in the river, and from poison ivy when I am on the bank. Some people wear tennis, I hate the gravel they fill up with. I have a pair of felt soled wading shoes I use if I am going to be staying in the river. If I plan on doing some dry land walking I use a pair of old hiking boots. They don't l last long, but I usually have an old pair around that aren't good enough to use but are too good to toss. Before you go you should check the DNR website for an explanation on ,I think it's called Recreational Tresspass. If you are wading and come to a spot you can't get past, you can use private property to get around. It is a little more complicated so check it out. You might get more information by posting in the Saginaw Bay forum, and the Warm Water Fishing forum. This forum is dominated by the steelheaders.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I didn't respond to your poll because there wasn't an option for "all of the above." Smallmouth will be the best local option. There is a local trout possibility I'll PM you about. When I lived in Fenton I could make it north to the Rifle River in a bit under 2 hours.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Shupac is right, just suck it up and drive the 2 hrs to the rifle river. Au sable nearby also and is excellent. In one or two trips you will catch more and bigger trout than you will catch in this area fishing all year.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No boat, eh?

Some awesome panfish action is starting!


----------



## TreyDawg (Apr 14, 2020)

No sir, probably could have one if i didn’t have this 1970 vw bus though!


----------

